# HTC Vive Bild nicht gerade / Verschoben



## DanTheManX2 (8. Februar 2018)

Guten Morgen zusammen, 

ich hoffe jemand von euch kann mir bei meinem Problem zur Seite stehen. 
Als ich gestern in den Genuss von Project Cars 2 in VR genießen wollte, habe ich mich hinter meinem Lenkrad geschnallt und wollte ein paar Runden drehen. 

Als ich dann die Cockpit Sicht ausgewählt habe musste ich feststellen, dass ich mich von der Position nicht auf dem Fahrersitz befand sondern auf der Höhe von der Handbremse und das noch zu weit und zu tief im Fahrzeug
Im Menü von Project Cars 2 habe ich dann die Einstellungen gefunden wo ich die Position nach vorne und höher einstellen konnte. 

Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass ich schräg nach links schauen muss um gerade aus den Fahrzeug auf die Straße sehen zu können. 

Ich habe dann das SteamVR Menü aufgerufen und festgestellt, dass sich das Menü ebenfalls schräg links befindet. Die Schrift kann ich erst scharf lesen wenn ich näher und fokussiert auf das Menü blicke. 
Daraufhin habe ich unter Settings / Kamera die Position zurückgesetzt. Leider ohne Erfolg. Es passiert nichts. 

Daraufhin habe ich eine neue Raumvermessung unter SteamVR durchgeführt  und im ersten Schritt mich mittig vor dem Monitor gestellt und mit den Controllern beim Triggern auf den Screen gezeigt. 
Leider gleiches Spiel wie oben beschrieben. 


Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das Bild zentriert eingestellt bekomme? Das Roomscale funktioniert bis auf die Unschärfe tadellos. 
Jedoch stört es schon ungemein, wenn ich mich hinter meinem Lenkrad setze und nicht gerade aus schauen kann. 


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------

